# Saber-Toothed Jackalope



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's a fun little project. The "Saber-Toothed Jackalope". This fiercesome beasty roamed the prehistoric plains in search of food....What else would he search for?  Took the Dencomm bunny and cat, left over white tailed deer antlers and some putty and here we go. 

Hope you like!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An awesome idea, and excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I remember having one as a pet when I was little...YES, I am







.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I want one.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's cute. I think they may actually have an animal like that in Australia! (And if they don't, they should.)


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Jackalope*

What fun! We need more "ideas" like this in the hobby. Reminds me of the "Sister Deadly" figure that somebody made up.

Phil K


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The first photo he asks, "What are you looking at?"
The second one he thinks,"Ummm Bison!"
The third, tricks us to get Bision, "HEY! Look over there!"


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Fun build. You've definitely embodied the "mix 'em & match 'em" aspect. Nice work - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

This was a project in the back of my mind for a long time and just didn't know how to execute it. It then hit me a few days ago to use the above mentioned items. The rabbit body was too hunched over to use so that's why the cat body was used. Broke off the long tail and replaced it with some putty. 

I had fun building him. 
Glad you like it!

The community build was also an inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You may not believe this, but back in '82 I shot one exactly like yours! Except it didn't have sabre teeth nor antlers....

From sick minds come sick ideas. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

No Jackalopes here in Australia, just Drop Bears.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Love it!

These little kits are wonderful for this sort of kit bashing, they're simple and in-expensive.

Great job, imagination and execution PS-2!

Tory


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok...so where's the Monty Python Quest for the Holy Grail comment? I can't seem to find it in the posts.

Awesome build!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on a nifty idea and paint job!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Ok...so where's the Monty Python Quest for the Holy Grail comment? I can't seem to find it in the posts.


"Follow. But...follow only if ye be men of valor! For the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel, that no man yet has fought with it...and lived! BOnes of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair! So! Brave knights! If you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth..."

Better?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

"I've soiled my armor!"


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> An awesome idea, and excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I remember having one as a pet when I was little...YES, I am
> 
> ...


Yes Lloyd, you must have been born in prehistoric times to be that old! Fun modification of from that feral cat. Now you need a prehistoric scenes diorama to really set him off.


----------

